# A Friend in Kansas Is Seeking A Church



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys.

I got a friend who I've known since mid-2006 that lives in Overland Park, Kansas that has recently been saved by the grace of God. She is familiar with the gospel as well as biblical theology, but she went into rebellion in her late teens and got involved in all sorts of stuff. 

Now that she's been brought back by His mercy, she is looking for a church. This is where you guys come in.

When she lived in California back in early 2006, she attended a church called Harvest Christian Fellowship, a reformed Church in California (some of you may know of it). I did some digging and discovered they adhere to all of the essential theology as well as reformation theology (aka: Calvinism, but I don't like that term because it makes it sound like someone in it should worship John Calvin).

She is looking for a church very similar in theological standpoint in and around Kansas City, Kansas. Do you guys have a church you can recommend to her?

Thanks!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 13, 2010)

Shawnee KS is only about 15 minutes from Kansas City. There is a Reformed Presbyterian Church there. 

Reformed Presbyterian Church of Shawnee, KS


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 13, 2010)

Tony Felich is on the PB, Pastor of Redeemer Presbyterian Church (Overland Park). There is also another PCA church in that area: Home Page for New Hope Presbyterian Church in America

There is also an OPC church in Overland Park called Park Woods Presbyterian Church.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 13, 2010)

Christ Fellowship of Kansas City

Jim Elliff is a very good teacher.



Also,

Reformed Baptist Church of Kansas City


----------



## Reepicheep (Mar 13, 2010)

We have several solid Reformed churches here in the KC area. Of course she is always welcome to come visit us at Redeemer. Home

Here's a link introducing several of the Reformed churches here in KC:

KCARC: Homepage


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 13, 2010)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I got a friend who I've known since mid-2006 that lives in Overland Park, Kansas that has recently been saved by the grace of God. She is familiar with the gospel as well as biblical theology, but she went into rebellion in her late teens and got involved in all sorts of stuff.
> 
> ...


 
When you say Harvest Christian Fellowship in California, are you talking about the one associated with Greg Laurie? If so, she's not going to find much in common at the Reformed churches that have been suggested (to which I'd point her anyway as her best options).


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 13, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> When you say Harvest Christian Fellowship in California, are you talking about the one associated with Greg Laurie? If so, she's not going to find much in common at the Reformed churches that have been suggested (to which I'd point her anyway as her best options).



That is correct Todd.


----------



## JML (Mar 14, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> Christ Fellowship of Kansas City
> 
> Jim Elliff is a very good teacher.



Just a heads up. The church listed above is antinomian.

If she doesn't mind the drive, she can come over to our church in Topeka.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 14, 2010)

John, there is a difference between the emphases of New Covenant Theology and antinomianism. The members that I know strive to live holy lives and have good practical teaching. Jim Elliff is a better teacher than almost all the Reformed Baptists I know.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 14, 2010)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > When you say Harvest Christian Fellowship in California, are you talking about the one associated with Greg Laurie? If so, she's not going to find much in common at the Reformed churches that have been suggested (to which I'd point her anyway as her best options).
> ...


 
Then I would say you've misunderstood whatever you were able to find about her church online, because they do not teach reformed or reformational doctrine in the slightest, and as for worship, they practice a worship style more akin to a contemporary Christian rock band concert. Certainly their doctrine is orthodox, and compatible with 'standard American evangelicalism', but it's nowhere near Reformed. As a teacher, Greg Laurie is not Reformed, either, but a pretty middle-of-the-road Calvary Chapel pastor. All this to say that I suspect that just about any reformed church you suggest for her in the KC area will not be something she'd find compatible with her previous experience and/or her understanding of the faith. I strongly suspect that anyone that bears a hint of confessional Reformed teaching (or even merely Calvinism, for that matter) and/or has a worship service that's the slightest bit consistent with the RPW will turn her off completely, because both of these important reformed hallmarks bear no resemblance to what she's used to. 

Now, this isn't to say that you shouldn't suggest good, sound Reformed churches to her... just bear in mind that it will be quite different than her previous experience. It turns out also that there's a Calvary Chapel in Overland Park, KS - and that would be most like what she's used to now both in terms of theological standpoint and worship.


----------



## JML (Mar 15, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> John, there is a difference between the emphases of New Covenant Theology and antinomianism. The members that I know strive to live holy lives and have good practical teaching. Jim Elliff is a better teacher than almost all the Reformed Baptists I know.



I also know one of the pastors of that church, he is a good friend of mine. They believe that the 10 commandments have no bearing on the Christian and that they have been done away with along with the Old Covenant. Therefore, they also do not practice a Sabbath. If that is not antinomianism, I am not quite sure what is. 

Like I said before, I have a good friend that is a pastor there and they are very nice people who seek to live holy lives. So, I am in no way speaking ill of the people. However, if someone is seeking a "reformed", "confessional" church, this would not be a good fit. The point of my earlier post was informational. I think it would good to know something like that if you intended to visit a church. I am not quite sure what kind of church they are seeking but I still think that knowing some of the beliefs of that church would be beneficial.

By the way, I enjoyed your article on the RBS website. I pray that God will continue to bless your ministry.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks John! Keep praying..been a busy week.


----------

